# Best Boxer in MMA?



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

you got a lot of people to choose from, preferably Marcus Davis and BJ Penn (notice their in the UFC)

but what is you choice for the best boxer in all of MMA?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hard to say.

I'd go with Junior Dos Santos.

Rampage a close second.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

BJ Penn.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

JDS has great hands, here's a good pad video:








BJ's boxing is fantastic but I don't think he's in the top. He definitely got out-boxed by GSP and GSP isn't a top boxer in MMA.


Vitor had a boxing match and won by TKO in the first round IIRC. He's got lightning fast hands and we all saw him KO Lindland and then Franklin.

Mousasi has phenomenal hands, and was the Armenian boxing champion at age 16. 

Lil Nog might have the best hands however, he easily tooled Luiz Cane and took a gold in the Brazillian Games for boxing.


I think Melvin Guillard is a Golden Gloves boxer and he was outboxing Marcus Davis in their fight (I think he won via cut?).


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Forgot about Lil Nog. He's number 1 in terms of technique. Easily. His technique is absurd. Picture perfect.

However, he doesn't compliment it with power and hand speed like a guy like Anderson or Dos Santos does.

Hell, based only on speed and power it's probably Fraudor, but his technique is poor.

Frank Mir is in the discussion as well. Good hand speed, looks like he has power now, and great technique.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

BJ Penn or Rogerio Nogueira.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I have to say BJ Penn.


----------



## donE85hot (Jul 14, 2008)

Andrei Arlovski did we forget how he was training with freddie roach. you could see how his boxing was very useful in his fight with fador. there was even talks of him going to boxing and fighting top contenders


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

donE85hot said:


> Andrei Arlovski did we forget how he was training with freddie roach. you could see how his boxing was very useful in his fight with fador. there was even talks of him going to boxing and fighting top contenders


His glass chin wouldn't hold up.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Forgot about Lil Nog. He's number 1 in terms of technique. Easily. His technique is absurd. Picture perfect.
> 
> However, he doesn't compliment it with power and hand speed like a guy like Anderson or Dos Santos does.
> 
> ...



Lil Nog has a lot of power and his hand speed is much above Silva's - Silva isn't exactly known for his hand speed. I posted a video up recently of Big Nog (not quite as good of a boxer as Lil Nog) outstriking Silva in a pure boxing match.

And I've had a boxing coach instruct out of Fedor's striking book... Fedor's technique is fantastic and I highly recommend the book. His punching accuracy is also statistically one of the best in MMA.

http://www.amazon.com/Fedor-Fightin...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1261371248&sr=8-1

$23. :thumbsup:


Arlovski is also a great mention, IIRC Freddy Roach said he was one of the best students he's ever had.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Lil Nog has a lot of power and* his hand speed is much above Silva's - Silva isn't exactly known for his hand speed.* I posted a video up recently of Big Nog (not quite as good of a boxer as Lil Nog) outstriking Silva in a pure boxing match.
> 
> And I've had a boxing coach instruct out of Fedor's striking book... Fedor's technique is fantastic and I highly recommend the book. His punching accuracy is also statistically one of the best in MMA.
> 
> ...


S:confused03: Silva's hands are lightning fast. Did you watch..like any of his fights?

Lil Nog's power is ok, but not great, he can knock a lot of guys out but that's because he hits guys with clean counters with perfect timing.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

Andrei Arlovski Lil Nog bj pen and JDS


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> S:confused03: Silva's hands are lightning fast. Did you watch..like any of his fights?


His hand speed is simply not that fast. His boxing in general isn't too good.

Watch Vitor's speed here:







Silva here:








> Anderson Silva has had two professional boxing bouts. On May 22, 1998 Silva took on, the then 10-2, Osmar Luiz Teixeira and lost by second round TKO. He stepped back into the boxing ring in August 2005 to face Julio Cesar De Jesus. De Jesus had never boxed before as a professional and Silva won by KO in round two.



The speed and power simply isn't comparable.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BJ Penn has the best boxing, saying he got beat by GSP standing is irrelavent because GSP has more of a kickboxing style as do most of the names mentioned. Pure boxing you got Andrei Arlovski, BJ Penn and Vitor Belfort. Freddie Roach has said BJ has the best pure boxing in MMA and I think I would take his word for it especially considering Arlovski has spent alot of time with Freddie so you would expect him to be biased towards him.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

#1: BJ
#2: AS
#3: Rampage
#4: AA
#5: Lil Nog

Honorable mentions: Vitor, JDS, Daley, Gomi, Randy, Edgar, Mir, Melvin Manhoef, Ubereem, Big Nog...


And Tox, GSP did out-strike and out-boxe BJ in the rematch. But it was more because of the threat of the TD than GSP having better technique. 

I'd take BJ over GSP in a pure boxing match any day.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

what about Ray mercer? lol, he was the WBO Heavyweight champion of the world and a olympic gold medalist, i think you would have to pick him against any MMA HW in a boxing match.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Vitor takes this hands down. BJ and Rampage are very good as well but from a strictly boxing standpoint both pale in comparison to Belfort's speed, power and technique.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Mousasi
A. Silva
Penn
Rampage
m. Davis
Big NOg


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am gonna have to go with Vitor. He is some of the fastest if not the fastest hands in mma. He is very accurate and he has very solid technique. There are tons of good mma boxers, but I am having trouble putting any of them ahead of Vitor.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_Anderson Silva 
BJ Penn 
Mousasi _


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I think some of you guys are just listing your favorite fighters...


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Mercer
Vitor
Arlovski

Thats about it


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Anderson Silva is NOT that good of a boxer. Hes good in MMA, but thats totally different. Both the Nogs are superior boxers.

Arlovski has great hands and his poor chin holds him back. But then again, chin isn't something you can train for and it has nothing to do with your technique. 

Little Nog is an excellent boxer. He does have good power, but you don't have to have extreme power to be the best boxer, if that were the case then Brett Rodgers and Shane Carwin are the best boxers in the wrold.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am extremely surprised that so many people here don't have Vitor as the best boxer. I mean at least have him there when you are listing numerous fighters. He has outstanding boxing.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am extremely surprised that so many people here don't have Vitor as the best boxer. I mean at least have him there when you are listing numerous fighters. He has outstanding boxing.


There are more fighters that have better boxing technique than him. Speed and power are awesome, but I just feel like other fighters (BJ and Anderson and others) have better technique.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hermes Franca
Chuck Liddell


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

AceFranklin88 said:


> There are more fighters that have better boxing technique than him. Speed and power are awesome, but I just feel like other fighters (BJ and Anderson and others) have better technique.


He has very good accuracy as well. He keeps his hands up and his chin down, he throws crisp punches as well.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> He has very good accuracy as well. He keeps his hands up and his chin down, he throws crisp punches as well.


I agree, but I think Anderson's overall accuracy is better, his power is greater (ask Dan Henderson), and Anderson throws very crisp punches too. His combinations also seem to just flow together better. His head movement is better as well. Overall, I think Anderson outclasses Vitor in boxing in just about every aspect of it.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

AceFranklin88 said:


> I agree, but I think Anderson's overall accuracy is better, his power is greater (ask Dan Henderson), and Anderson throws very crisp punches too. His combinations also seem to just flow together better. His head movement is better as well. Overall, I think Anderson outclasses Vitor in boxing in just about every aspect of it.


... Did you see the two boxing matches I posted?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

AS' head movement and defense is also a lot better than the Nog bros'.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> ... Did you see the two boxing matches I posted?


Vitor And Anderson have two completely different boxing styles and those videos show nothing, Vitor likes to bull rush people with speed as we already know, where as Anderson likes to pick his shots and move, but they are both very quick but id have to say Anderson movement is way quicker and 10x better than Vitor's.

And you mention that Anderson got beat in a boxing match, do you know when that match actually took place? 1998 and it was his debut against a 10-2 fighter. you cant hold that against him, Anderson is a totally different fighter now, infact Anderson is a totally different fighter from 2005.

Anyway as i said before, Ray Mercer is the best Boxer in MMA, he was actually a world and Olympic champion, which other MMArtist can say that?


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Arlovski, Lil Nog, Melvin Guillard, JDS, Nick Diaz, Marcus Davis, Anderson Silva, just some of the really good boxers in MMA.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Stokes said:


> Arlovski, Lil Nog, Melvin Guillard, JDS, *Nick Diaz*, Marcus Davis, Anderson Silva, just some of the really good boxers in MMA.


I knew there was some one i was missing, good one. Nick Diaz is a great Boxer, his accuracy is off the charts especially considering the amount he throws, obvisouly doesnt have great power but he jabs peoples faces off until they cant take no more.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

In no special order I got Andre Arlovski, Vitor Belfort, Marcus Davis, BJ Penn, Lil Nog, Nick Diaz,JD Santos and A Silva( the vids Khoveraki showed of Silva are 10 years old. Hes greatly improved since then! Nice vids though.)IMO Rashad Evans is getting pretty good too.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

jcal said:


> In no special order I got Andre Arlovski, Vitor Belfort, Marcus Davis, BJ Penn, Lil Nog, Nick Diaz,JD Santos and A Silva( the vids Khoveraki showed of Silva are 10 years old. Hes greatly improved since then! Nice vids though.)IMO Rashad Evans is getting pretty good too.




Just for the correction, that boxing video is from 2005. It's his match vs Julio Cesar, not Osmar Luiz Teixeira. :thumbsup:


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

I only read to the second page of this thread, but some of these comparisons are crazy. But first let me say this. This thread is sort of unclear. Are you talking about the best boxer, as in if he were to join boxing, would be the most successful? Or are we discussing who we think has the best MMA-fit boxing? Because that's a very important aspect to distinguish. In either case, the answer is very clear in both circumstances. 

The MMA fighter who would be most successful in boxing: Lil' Nog. He's already the most successful boxer with a gold medal in the Brazilian games. Most other pro boxers who have turned MMA have very poor boxing records, such as Marcus Davis.

The best MMA adapted boxing: Clearly, and there's really no discussion about this. It's Anderson Silva. He's been the far most successful with his boxing in MMA.

And I laughed when someone posted a movie of Anderson boxing like 5-6 years ago. Fighters evolve, to post such a movie is just foolishness. Anderson has begun training with Freddie Roach in the last two years, spars pro boxers, and according to Roach looks very impressive against other pro boxers. That video has absolutely no significance to the fighter Anderson is today.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Servatose said:


> I only read to the second page of this thread, but some of these comparisons are crazy. But first let me say this. This thread is sort of unclear. Are you talking about the best boxer, as in if he were to join boxing, would be the most successful? Or are we discussing who we think has the best MMA-fit boxing? Because that's a very important aspect to distinguish. In either case, the answer is very clear in both circumstances.
> 
> The MMA fighter who would be most successful in boxing: Lil' Nog. He's already the most successful boxer with a gold medal in the Brazilian games. Most other pro boxers who have turned MMA have very poor boxing records, such as Marcus Davis.
> 
> ...



That video is from 3~ years ago.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Heres a nice vid of Anderson sparring at a boxing gym. And when he takes those shots in the corner you could see he was letting the guy hit him.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qntHWtZqWaY


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

jcal said:


> Heres a nice vid of Anderson sparring at a boxing gym. And when he takes those shots in the corner you could see he was letting the guy hit him.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qntHWtZqWaY


That isn't a very good way to gauge Anderson's skills. He was sparring a nobody boxer, and he is arguably the best cage fighter in the world. I am very confident that most veteran mma fighters could tool that dude.

Not taking anything away from Silva though. His standup is second to none. I still stand by my original post saying that Vitor has the best pure boxing though. But with andersons muy thai, he takes the overall standup.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I took it to mean, who is the best boxer as used in MMA, not in the theoretical sense of if they were to compete in a straight up boxing match.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> I took it to mean, who is the best boxer as used in MMA, not in the theoretical sense of if they were to compete in a straight up boxing match.


I agree, and I think that it is Vitor Belfort still. Silva has the best standup when combining his thai clinch with knees, elbows, and kicks. But those aren't used in boxing at all. So I still think Vitor has the best mma boxing.


----------



## SickBoy38 (Dec 22, 2009)

good post !
BJ is good also Rogerio Nogueira has good hands


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> Anyway as i said before, Ray Mercer is the best Boxer in MMA, he was actually a world and Olympic champion, which other MMArtist can say that?


Not to mention he is the only person ever to KO Tim SYlvia which only took him 1 punch and 9 seconds. 

As I said its Mercer > Vitor > Arlovski, after that trio its pretty much just a popularity contest bitween people's favourite fighters.


----------



## SickBoy38 (Dec 22, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I agree, and I think that it is Vitor Belfort still. Silva has the best standup when combining his thai clinch with knees, elbows, and kicks. But those aren't used in boxing at all. So I still think Vitor has the best mma boxing.


word.
Vitor is the man when it comes to straight boxing in MMA too



swpthleg said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Is that for me? Thanks if it is.. i been reading the forums for some times and although i just registered im a long time MMA fan (ufc pride ivt, etc)


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

SickBoy38 said:


> Is that for me? Thanks if it is.. i been reading the forums for some times and although i just registered im a long time MMA fan (ufc pride ivt, etc)


Indeed, I was referring to you. Feel free to visit the Introductions & Greets section of the forum to tell us about yourself if you want.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

BJ Penn, Nick Diaz, and Frankie Edgar's been impressing me A LOT in his last couple of fights.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

*Ensue brain dump:*

I suppose that's what it would have to mean, eh? Though, now that I think about it; it seems a rather odd thing to wonder, since it's MMA. The best boxer could easily not be the best stand up fighter in MMA, and when it comes to MMA, isn't overall stand up what matters? Or should stand up be separated into categories, like grappling? Because, you could easily ask who is the best grappler in MMA? And it may not be the same answer as who the best BJJ, *****, Judo, or Wrestler is. Rather, it would be someone who combined that skill set and got the best results. 

Which brings me back to my original thought. Why even bother questioning who the best boxer is, when it's over all striking that'll make the most difference in MMA? I can't help but think that it has something to do with the influx of boxing's popularity in MMA. Ever since Freddie Roach has begun to make good boxers out of MMA fighters, it seems to be an ever increasing interest among both fans and fighters. Including fighters who are A-level strikers, most notably with Anderson Silva. I think the introduction of solid boxing into his style has evolved him into Tom Brady or Peyton Manning of striking.

Overall, I think that boxing's popularity has been a positive growth for MMA. But why has it taken so long for such a fundamental, and honed system of striking to be incorporated into MMA as seriously as it is now? It leaves me with questions such as, 'What other combat systems are there that would help fighters see tremendous growth?' Thoughts/Comments?


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Servatose said:


> Overall, I think that boxing's popularity has been a positive growth for MMA. But why has it taken so long for such a fundamental, and honed system of striking to be incorporated into MMA as seriously as it is now? It leaves me with questions such as, 'What other combat systems are there that would help fighters see tremendous growth?' Thoughts/Comments?


Deserves its own thread. ^^^^


----------



## SickBoy38 (Dec 22, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Indeed, I was referring to you. Feel free to visit the Introductions & Greets section of the forum to tell us about yourself if you want.


Thanks man! Go Curitiba and former ChuteBoxe!


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

SickBoy38 said:


> Thanks man! Go Curitiba and former ChuteBoxe!


LOL!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SickBoy38 said:


> Thanks man! Go Curitiba and former ChuteBoxe!


Welcome! and the first lesson from this forum is that Swp is a woman. :thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

There are no girls on the intrawebz.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

> RULES OF THE INTERNET- 16. There are NO girls on the internet.


yep its the truth im guessing

besides that im not just talking striking in general just full out boxing. like no kickboxing. someone who can go to a boxing ring a fight some seasoned vets


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> There are no girls on the intrawebz.


I didn't say girl. I said woman. :thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I didn't say girl. I said woman. :thumbsup:


I could just be a very ghey dude.:thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> I could just be a very ghey dude.:thumb02:


Nah, I saw the picture on the Calendar in the Forum Lounge. I'm confident in my choice of words.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

LOL. I forgot about that. How do you know I don't have a sister, or a GF who was in the pictures?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> *LOL. I forgot about that.* How do you know I don't have a sister, or a GF who was in the pictures?


Because of this part of your post right here.


----------



## ZXT (Dec 23, 2009)

I go with BJ Penn, Marcus Davis and Arlovski


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

BJ Penn is the total package for boxing in mma 

Rogerio is a very accomplished and intelligent boxer

Vitor Belfort has some of the best offense as far as hands go in mma 

Rampage has some solid skills but he tends to rely on rolling punches, and looking for the one combination or counter


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Accuracy, speed, and reach utilization has to go to Fedor actually now that I think of it. The dude also has Tyson-esque shoulder rolls and head movement.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

In no particular order - Arlovski, Vitor and Lil' Nog


----------



## TheRipper (Dec 24, 2009)

I always thought of Arlovski having one of the best boxing games in MMA, unfortunately his chin is a little suspect these days (although to be fair there's no shame in being flattened by Fedor. Belfort has good hand speed but he's not the most accurate striker in terms of % of punches actually finding their target


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Accuracy, speed, and reach utilization has to go to Fedor actually now that I think of it. The dude also has Tyson-esque shoulder rolls and head movement.


I disagree. Rogers was doing alright on the feet with Fedor and Arlovski was definitely winning until he threw that stupid flying knee.

I would have to say reach utilization goes to Nick Diaz.
Speed goes to Vitor Belfort.
Accuracy goes to Anderson Silva.

Fedor has very good standup, but I don't think he has the best boxing at all.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

B.J. Penn. I'm not sure the last time I've seen him out worked in a striking match.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> B.J. Penn. I'm not sure the last time I've seen him out worked in a striking match.


I think that GSP won the striking part of their 2nd fight. One could argue that he won the standup because BJ was too worried about the takedowns. :dunno:


----------



## SickBoy38 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey swptleg excuse my choice of words
I couldn t picture a mod in an MMA forum being a girl.. come think about it THATS COOL !

Anyway I think The Spider could hold his own in a straight boxing match.. not so sure he could beat RJJ though..


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

TheRipper said:


> I always thought of Arlovski having one of the best boxing games in MMA, unfortunately his chin is a little suspect these days (although to be fair there's no shame in being flattened by Fedor. Belfort has good hand speed but he's not the most accurate striker in terms of % of punches actually finding their target


Welcome to the forum man. Good first post. :thumbsup:


----------

